# Windy Friday



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

<B>
Time to get off the couch. Started off great Fri. night with 5 mile an hour winds. Lost count of the 13 inchers. (Too Small)Fish quality and sign was better. Saw a couple of huge tracks. Bait was everywhere and quite a few crabs were on the beach. School after school of redfish. Gigged 36 in about 4 hours and then the wind started to howl from the southwest and called it a night. ​</B>


----------



## kilntime (Sep 11, 2010)

*wow*

great night,and good eatin to come.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of fish there:thumbup:


----------

